# Questions about BLD



## cygorx (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello. I've been a cuber for about 6-7 months now, and I've been very interested in BLD solving. I started about two months ago. I didn't learn any techniques for BLD solving, I just taught myself how to memorize the cube and from there solve it using the Fridrich method. I am currently at an average of 50 seconds. My question: how much good will it do me to learn a method like Pochmann or 3-cycle? Right now, I am very comfortable with the type of BLD I'm using now.
Here is a video of me solving: http://youtu.be/YHxCk04PgBg
This is a particularly bad video, because the cross was a bit lucky and I couldn't remember which stage of OLL I had at the end.
Would you say that it would be competition worthy, if I get better, to use this method? Thanks!


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice! You're very fast for someone new to bld.

My advice would be this: Learn to bld solve without cheating and then come back and post your accomplishments


----------



## Brest (Feb 9, 2014)

F2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U F U B D' U' L2 U2 F2 R

x2 y
B2' F' U L' U' y' F2 B2'
F (R U R' U')3 F'
R2 L2' U' D'
R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U F U B D' U' L2 U2 F2 R

z' y'
D' D' U' x' U L' U' (y' x) U U D' D'
U x' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' x U' x'
R2 R2' R2 x' L2' x
U U' U U' U' D'
R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## cygorx (Feb 9, 2014)

You guys are very helpful.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 9, 2014)

Did you think you were going to get away with this on a speedsolving forum full of blind solvers?


----------



## cygorx (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah, I've tried asking a lot of people, but they, most of the time, just tell me to get out.
If anyone could actually answer my questions, it would be cool, but I can respect your skepticism.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 9, 2014)

cygorx said:


> Yeah, I've tried asking a lot of people, but they, most of the time, just tell me to get out.
> If anyone could actually answer my questions, it would be cool, but I can respect your skepticism.



Why not explain your method?


----------



## cygorx (Feb 9, 2014)

For memorization in general or this solve?


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2014)

The problem is this: We're willing to help. But only if you don't take us for fools and try to cheat in front of us.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2014)

Might help if you describe your method in detail and provide more example solves (already written down so not someone else has to reconstruct them from video).


----------



## cygorx (Feb 9, 2014)

I can give one or two more example solves. The video isn't very good.
My method, in general, uses the Fridrich method. I don't remember the scramble for the one in the video, but the one Brest posted is not correct, nor is it what I performed. The first step is the cross. I perceive the cross pieces and translate it into memory, which is easy and can be performed in about two seconds. This is the easiest to remember so I don't need any visual tricks for this. F2L is the hardest part, and takes me about 16 seconds (I used to be able to perform this in about 15, but I went down for some reason). Okay, so now I've hit the white (or whatever color depending on the cross) pieces, and I have to track the pieces that need to go into the first two layers. Turns out this is extremely difficult, so here's how I go about it:
When I track the cross--let us assume I'm solving the white cross--I mentally assign F2L pieces with that particular cubie. So, if I just mentally put into place the blue and white edge piece, I find a blue, white, and red corner piece, along with its corresponding blue/red edge piece, and "highlight" them. I picture the rest of the cube without stickers, then I just highlight and track these pieces in my head as I move along. I do this with three edge pieces and thus figure out where the last F2L pair is by determining where these two pieces could have gone with the first three pairs. This is very difficult as well. I usually mess up on this and end up with a yellow F2L pair.
Now, because all of the F2L pieces are in, obviously all the yellow pieces are forced into the top layer. My last 2-3 seconds of memorization is memorizing where the yellow pieces are. Once I've done that, I put my blindfold on. I track their orientation and position relative to the top layer as I solve (this also messes me up a lot of times). Then I perform PLL/OLL algorithms.
If you guys want to give me a particular scramble to solve, I'll do so.

Edit: I also solve faster after putting my blindfold on, because the road ahead is already laid out for me.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 9, 2014)

cygorx said:


> the one Brest posted is not correct, nor is it what I performed.



Brest is never wrong. 

Anyone can see that you have a pre-determined scramble that you are reversing. You are just digging yourself into a bigger hole, and giving yourself a bad reputation.


----------



## cygorx (Feb 9, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Brest is never wrong.
> 
> Anyone can see that you have a pre-determined scramble that you are reversing. You are just digging yourself into a bigger hole, and giving yourself a bad reputation.



Guess I'll leave if that is what you think.
Also, if it makes you feel any better, the video is gone too.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2014)

cygorx said:


> I can give one or two more example solves.



Please do.



cygorx said:


> Also, if it makes you feel any better, the video is gone too.



As expected.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 9, 2014)

cygorx said:


> I can give one or two more example solves. The video isn't very good.
> My method, in general, uses the Fridrich method. I don't remember the scramble for the one in the video, but the one Brest posted is not correct, nor is it what I performed. The first step is the cross. I perceive the cross pieces and translate it into memory, which is easy and can be performed in about two seconds. This is the easiest to remember so I don't need any visual tricks for this. F2L is the hardest part, and takes me about 16 seconds (I used to be able to perform this in about 15, but I went down for some reason). Okay, so now I've hit the white (or whatever color depending on the cross) pieces, and I have to track the pieces that need to go into the first two layers. Turns out this is extremely difficult, so here's how I go about it:
> When I track the cross--let us assume I'm solving the white cross--I mentally assign F2L pieces with that particular cubie. So, if I just mentally put into place the blue and white edge piece, I find a blue, white, and red corner piece, along with its corresponding blue/red edge piece, and "highlight" them. I picture the rest of the cube without stickers, then I just highlight and track these pieces in my head as I move along. I do this with three edge pieces and thus figure out where the last F2L pair is by determining where these two pieces could have gone with the first three pairs. This is very difficult as well. I usually mess up on this and end up with a yellow F2L pair.
> Now, because all of the F2L pieces are in, obviously all the yellow pieces are forced into the top layer. My last 2-3 seconds of memorization is memorizing where the yellow pieces are. Once I've done that, I put my blindfold on. I track their orientation and position relative to the top layer as I solve (this also messes me up a lot of times). Then I perform PLL/OLL algorithms.
> ...



Instead of wasting time explaining why this won't fly, why don't you make another video with a computer generated scramble that we can see (or a very thorough hand scramble, throwing the cube up into the air every 5/10 moves or so) and blind solve it in real time, with a proper blindfold.


----------



## cygorx (Feb 9, 2014)

I will upload more BLD videos. If you want to watch them you may, but I'm not going to post them here. Nobody has answered my original questions yet. I am sorry.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 9, 2014)

cygorx said:


> If you guys want to give me a particular scramble to solve, I'll do so.



B' U2 B' R2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 D B' L' U2 F' D' L2 F' U F

Random state from qqtimer


----------



## moralsh (Feb 9, 2014)

Your original questions?

You won't be faster with any proper blindfold method unless you practice a lot and I don't know anyone that can consistently sub 1 whitout a 3-cycle method.

So if you were really that fast odds are you won't get better with another method, you need faster fingers, among other things.

Now please, explain further, I'll give you a very easy scramble, F R L B D U


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2014)

cygorx said:


> My question: how much good will it do me to learn a method like Pochmann or 3-cycle?


It will do you a lot of good. Because then you will be able to bldsolve, unlike now.


cygorx said:


> Would you say that it would be competition worthy, if I get better, to use this method? Thanks!


Yes, any standards are welcome at official competitions. Sub-1 bld is a very good achievement. Please come to a competition. Everybody would like to see your method in person.
p.s. good luck getting this "method" to work in competition.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 9, 2014)

cygorx said:


> I will upload more BLD videos. If you want to watch them you may, but I'm not going to post them here. Nobody has answered my original questions yet. I am sorry.



I never thought this was possible, but who knows....there are so many cubers that maybe one of them can do something most can't. 

How does everyone who has been bashing this guy know he is DEFINITELY lying? At least give him the benefit of explaining/showing how he solves it.

Edit: Would you want to be welcomed to this forum the way that he has?


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 9, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> I never thought this was possible, but who knows....there are so many cubers that maybe one of them can do something most can't.
> 
> How does everyone who has been bashing this guy know he is DEFINITELY lying? At least give him the benefit of explaining/showing how he solves it.



If you watched the video that he so conveniently took down, you'll see that Brest's reconstruction is spot on. If you saw Brest's reconstruction, you'll see that that solve is ******** on a bun. He did 'explain' how he solves it, but that just proves his lies are actually lies.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> If you watched the video that he so conveniently took down, you'll see that Brest's reconstruction is spot on. If you saw Brest's reconstruction, you'll see that that solve is ******** on a bun. He did 'explain' how he solves it, but that just proves his lies are actually lies.


Don't worry, Brest saved the video


----------



## vvUber (Feb 9, 2014)

ladies and gentleman, we have all just been trolled. very, very hard.
OP clearly knows how to BLD solve and is just rustling our jimmies


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 9, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> I never thought this was possible, but who knows....there are so many cubers that maybe one of them can do something most can't.
> 
> How does everyone who has been bashing this guy know he is DEFINITELY lying? At least give him the benefit of explaining/showing how he solves it.
> 
> Edit: Would you want to be welcomed to this forum the way that he has?



One doesn't simply sub-1 speedbld.


----------



## vvUber (Feb 9, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Don't worry, Brest saved the video



doesn't even matter. as i said, OP is just trolling. don't feed him.


----------



## TDM (Feb 9, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> One doesn't simply sub-1 speedbld.


One does if it isn't legit.


ChickenWrap said:


> I never thought this was possible, but who knows....there are so many cubers that maybe one of them can do something most can't.
> 
> How does everyone who has been bashing this guy know he is DEFINITELY lying? At least give him the benefit of explaining/showing how he solves it.
> 
> Edit: Would you want to be welcomed to this forum the way that he has?


You missed the video. If you'd watched it, and looked at the reconstruction, you can see it's obviously fake. If I'd have posted something similar to this when I first joined, I wouldn't have wanted to be welcomed like this, but I'd definitely have expected it.


----------



## cygorx (Feb 9, 2014)

yOUR JAMMES HAVE BEEN BAMBOOLZED BY THE
JIMY RUSTLR


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 9, 2014)

cygorx said:


> yOUR JAMMES HAVE BEEN BAMBOOLZED BY THE
> JIMY RUSTLR



I withdraw my previous comment.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 9, 2014)

vvUber said:


> doesn't even matter. as i said, OP is just trolling. don't feed him.



20 bucks says you ARE the OP. Any takers?


----------

